# Clarinet quintet



## Op.123 (Mar 25, 2013)

Another project, not done much, but thought I'd try a simpler form than a concerto

Thoughts so far?


__
https://soundcloud.com/m-burroughs%2Fclarinet-quintet-wav


----------

